# Midnight Angels (Poem)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*Midnight Angels*
_Tale of fallen angels, cast out by their father
Hunting in the sable night, their deathly playground
Hate not, but pity, these fallen angels and their lost father
Their only crime, both seeking their father's love

Hate betides revenge, revenge betides misery and death
These fallen angels, trapped in cycles never-ending
Hunting those they swore to protect, in the name of revenge age-old
Oaths sundered in blood and shadow, fear these fallen angels

Lightning flashes, illumination shines, an angel revealed
Atop a steeple, bottomless eyes of hate, hidden by metal
Son of Curze, the Night Haunter's blood-soaked legacy
The father's sins, cast down to his sons

Claws extend, sharp and fierce, made to kill
Shadows snap, the skies split, an angel takes flight
In midnight clad, they descend on wings of flame
Hidden in the night, they are coming for you

Pity these Sons of Curze, the Night Lords
Honour lost in twisted lies and broken promises
But fear these dark avengers, and always remember
One day in midnight clad, they will come for you too_

I read a poem about the Salamanders chapter on Nick Kyme's blog earlier and it inspired me to write some of my own. This one is about my favourite thing in all 40k, the Night Lords Legion. Enjoy and review if you wish. This is the first of many I think.


----------

